# where to get childrens passport photos taken?



## mts (18 Aug 2009)

Can anyone recommend somewhere good in South Co. Dublin for getting passport photos taken of small children. 

Thanks.


----------



## packard (18 Aug 2009)

A Chemist will take them.just go to any pharmacy


----------



## mts (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks but not as simple as that. It is very hard to get a 1 year old to comply with the passport offices requirements


----------



## packard (18 Aug 2009)

Yeah, these requirements are a joke allright. Aw well, you'll just have to bring the favourite teddy and do your best


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

mts said:


> Thanks but not as simple as that. It is very hard to get a 1 year old to comply with the passport offices requirements



One year old?? we did our passports recently and photo got rejected three times for various reasons twice for him and once for me.... never mind getting a one year old through it!


----------



## huskerdu (18 Aug 2009)

I had passport photos for a baby taken in fuji in Dundrum shopping centre. It took a while but we got them eventually.  THe guy was well aware of what the rules are amd just kept taking pictures while I kept the baby looking at me until we got one we were happy with.  There is no magic to it, just an awareness of what you need, a digital camera and lots of patience.


----------



## breakdabank (18 Aug 2009)

Do you have a digital camera? Then you can save yourself some hassle and money and take the passport photo yourself.

The guidelines for passport photos are available from the Passport Office at http://www.dfa.ie/uploads/documents/photographer%20guidelines%2010oct.pdf.

As long as you follow the guidelines (a regular mistake is not having a neutral background) you'll be fine. Remember to take the photo portrait-style.

You can then get the photo printed passport-size through online sites like Spectra or regular photo developers.


----------



## Galwaygirl (18 Aug 2009)

The chemist who took my passport pic had a camera which had the sizing on the display (no idea if it was a special camera or a piece of software), she showed it to me to 'prove' the sizing was correct and I made the call on the expression!  I asked how they did small babies given the requirements and they said they put them in their car seats with a white sheet beneath them. Maybe this would work with a buggy for a slightly older toddler.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Aug 2009)

breakdabank said:


> Do you have a digital camera? Then you can save yourself some hassle and money and take the passport photo yourself.
> 
> The guidelines for passport photos are available from the Passport Office at http://www.dfa.ie/uploads/documents. /photograph%20guidelines.pdf.
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't do this until you have a good quality paper. When the photos are scanned in the passport office there are a lot of problems with the quality of paper used when people print at home.

This can lead to returns......

Best way to take the toddlers photos is to lie them on a sheet and go from there........


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Aug 2009)

You can have them checked, printed and delivered for €5.99 here. Or print them yourself for free.

No connection.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Aug 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> You can get them done online for €5.99 here. *Or print them yourself for free*.


 
But be careful with the paper quality !!!!


----------



## june (19 Aug 2009)

I got this done yesterday with my three children. ( Limerick ) Went to a good chemist. They were well aware of the requirements for passport photos and had the camera set up for taking them specifically. Head had to be in the exact place, chin touching another line on the screen etc. No smiling, giggling or thumping your brother! Great quality. Professional service. They gave the kids lollipops and it was a bit of fun. I was really glad I did not try to do them in a photo booth. Good luck with it


----------



## tallpaul (20 Aug 2009)

Did this myself with our little lad recently. Propped him up against a white wall and took about thirty pictures using continuous shooting on my camera. Picked the photo I was most happy with and then cropped the images with photo software to the correct size. However to print the photo I brought the picture up to my local chemist. One of the print settings is for passport photos. Done.


----------



## BONDGIRL (21 Aug 2009)

i got in local chemist for my son.. they were very good. It took ages to get a good picture, he kept smiling , god it was a great kodac moment only hes not allowed to smile!  I think he kept smiling as I had him trained to smile for my camera, I might add he was only 5 mths LOL


----------



## pahadia (21 Aug 2009)

I got my 3 months old son photograph taken in camera shop opposite  to Spire of Dublin.


----------



## EamonnOB (21 Aug 2009)

Have you tried Photogenic in Dalkey - Barry is fantastic with kids.


----------



## mts (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks everyone. Got them done in Fuji on the 3rd floor of Dundrum shopping centre. Not really ideal for small children as they only have a white roller blind hanging which doesn't reach the ground and my 1 year old wasn't tall enough for it to be behind her. As they did not have a white blanket, I had to hold her up to the blind.

Anyway, applications gone in the post so hopefully they will be accepted.


----------

